# Transport help needed from Swindon to Rushden



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation:ALUK helping till handover to Rushden Persian rescue
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request?yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run?yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?Handover form

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:2
Type/Breedersian cats
Name(s):
Sex:Ben and Zorro
Age(s):4yrs and 2 yrs
Colours:not known
Neutered:yes
Vaccinated:yes
Any known medical issues:Zorro has HCM
Any known behavioural Issues:None known

Any other information:

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the me at
[email protected] or 07733125279.

Location Start: County & Postcode SN3 6EY
Location End: County & Postcode NN10 6RY

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

Swindon SN3 6EY, UK to Rushden NN10 6RY, UK - Google Maps


----------



## demetrag (Apr 11, 2011)

_Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.
_

what do you mean by that? Would that apply to people who own vans?
I have a driving licence and a family car. Would I need to ask my insurer to check if they "allow me" to transport animals?

Thank u


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes everyone that transport animals should check with their insurance they are insured to do so, different insurance companies have different rules, put generally most companies will add it to your insurance for free we have found. These are now safe in rescue I am happy to say though


----------



## demetrag (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, I can call tomorrow and find out. The only problem in my case is that I will be abroad for two weeks, so I will only be able to help you in May. 
So if it is something urgent, I will not be able to assist.

DG


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't worry its completely voluntarily so you can help out whenever you can


----------



## demetrag (Apr 11, 2011)

I called my insurance company. 
They said that they would cover me as a driver but they would not cover the animals in case of an accident.. 
Is that right? What is everyone else applying in their policy?


Thanks!!


----------

